# そんな彼の想いを今もなお強めている



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
Can anyone help me to translate this sentence please ? It's from a game, where a protagonist is nearly killed. 
そんな彼の想いを今もなあ強めている. 
Thanks for your answers


----------



## sDestruct

Hello,
It would be something like this:
(somebody) has been making his mind (like that) stronger .

1. The subject is omitted. I tried to make it fluent with passive but i failed :/
2. そんな roughly equals to "that".
2. 今も is "now as well".
3. The word なあ seems to have no meanings.

Oh my gosh. I realised that i have problems with english.. Hope this helped you.


----------



## JapanForever

No, I think your English is okay. ^^ Just a question : Stronger in which way ?


----------



## Schokolade

JapanForever said:


> そんな彼の想いを今もなあ強めている.



なあ doesn't make sense here.  It has to be なお.


----------



## sDestruct

JapanForever said:


> Just a question : Stronger in which way ?


hmm... stronger wills or mental strength?


----------



## GiovanniC

My stab at it.

The feelings/emotions of that person are going stronger as of now [ as well].


----------



## sDestruct

GiovanniC said:


> My stab at it.
> 
> The feelings/emotions of that person are going stronger as of now [ as well].



Nice. think i had a mistake.


----------



## Schokolade

Lol nobody here knows the phrase "今もなお"?


----------



## Mizo_Elgabry

I think "今もなお" means even now or still , is that right ?


----------



## Flaminius

Yes, it does, *Mizo*.

I wonder if 彼の思い is not also a typo.  If it was to mean 彼への思い, then the whole sentence means that someone not mentioned has a growing sense of affection towards him.


----------



## JapanForever

Excuse me, I haven't answer earlier. My computer broke down. 
So, there is the sentence before this one.
彼女が幸せなうば,  それでいと. 
What does it mean ? Can it help you ?


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

The line probably should read:
彼女が幸せならば、それでいいと
[To think that] if she is happy, it's okay

This is the content of what "he" thinks.  彼の想い turned out to be authentic after all.  Good to know!

I am still wondering how lines in this thread contain a lot of typos.  If you copy and paste from an electronic text, please feel free to quote up to four sentences from the same material.  That also helps to establish the context of your question (required by the Forum Rules).


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks Flaminius.


----------

